# That's not a knife....THIS is a knife...



## Cruentus (Nov 29, 2006)

I found this clip kind of funny for some reason...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 29, 2006)

I wonder where they were?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 29, 2006)

Thank goodness the perp ran off.  Hopefully the police caught him.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2006)

Funny, but scary.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Nov 29, 2006)

Perp ran off, but store owner went after him. I wonder what maight have happened off-screen? 

Has anybody in this town heard of a pocket-knife or gun? Geesh.

D.


----------



## searcher (Nov 30, 2006)

That could have gotten ugly fast.   Knife fights are bad enough, but a machette.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 30, 2006)

Neither of them held the machete like they knew anything about how to use them.  If you're gonna keep a weapon at the counter for defense, please, please learn how to use it!


----------

